# Woah. You folks are way too generous.



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

As a total noob I was delighted to win the "PUFF has something for everyone" contest. I got to top up the tupperdor with some respectable smokes and not just the "5 for $10 sale" junk I've had so far. I even tried out the new cutter and lighter today and they were fantastic, I didn't realize how dull my old cutter was (it was like chopping vegetables with a credit card).

So imagine my surprise when ANOTHER package showed up for me today. Clearly I was so excited I couldn't even get them all pointing the same direction. It's from Oregon, so @kacey is this you? 

Seriously, I have no idea how to thank this community enough for the insane generosity to a newcomer. I don't have much to offer in the way of cigars, but I'll have to find some way to repay this kindness.

I'm visiting some old friends this week so looking forward to sharing this bounty with them. My itty bitty tupperdor is now totally full, so I guess I better clear out a little breathing room!


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

Pic didn't attach, trying again...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Not me


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Yep we like to kill with kindness or at least bomb you into submission 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Solid assassination! Ratzilla won’t disappoint (even if it makes you a little green). Have a sweet drink ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

While rushing I must’ve misread OH for OR, whoops 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations @SecretAsianMan. You're right, this a very generous and welcoming community and it's great that you've joined in.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice set of sticks. Love the RoMa.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Always fun to see the aftermath of a deflowering.

Nice haul.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Quality smokes there. Enjoy!


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------

